# Bluebird in Seattle



## PlasticNerd (Dec 30, 2017)

On Craigslist seattle, for trade only they say . https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/d/elgin-bluebird-trade/6437997937.html


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 30, 2017)

I feel like this guy offers this bike for trade every few months or so.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2017)

So someone with a desirable muscle car or vintage motorcycle will trade for a rusted bicycle? Come on now!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 30, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I feel like this guy offers this bike for trade every few months or so.



It's been for trade or sale for about 6 months or longer


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 30, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I feel like this guy offers this bike for trade every few months or so.



Well he’s not gonna get a camaro for it with that peddle missing! LOL


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 30, 2017)

PlasticNerd said:


> Well he’s not gonna get a camaro for it with that peddle missing! LOL



Or the missing fender ornament


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 30, 2017)

This bike it's been for trade (and for sale) like...forever. He started asking $18K...$14...$12...$10. That's the last price I heard.


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2017)

I think it's been relisted for more than a year. I know a few people have tried to deal with the guy. But couldn't make a deal.


----------



## ratrodz (Dec 31, 2017)

I'll add that he's a caber!


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2017)

ratrodz said:


> I'll add that he's a caber!




If he is a CABE'r why doesn't he post it on the CABE for sale?


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2017)

ratrodz said:


> I'll add that he's a caber!




If he is a CABE'r why doesn't he post it on the CABE for sale?


----------



## Beads (Dec 31, 2017)

Probably cause no-one here has a rusty L79 Nova with a peddle and hood ornament missing. ) 
I believe he lives in the Portland area. HNY


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2017)

He was somewhat interested in my 1942 BSA M20.   Also, I'm sure the people here would slam him for one reason or another if he posted it.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> This bike it's been for trade (and for sale) like...forever. He started asking $18K...$14...$12...$10. That's the last price I heard.






ratrodz said:


> I'll add that he's a caber!




And he's been following the value of these bikes for years. Something hasn't clicked yet.


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2018)

I will trade my  63 nova ss convertible project....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 2, 2018)

ratrodz said:


> I'll add that he's a caber!




that is correct


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 2, 2018)

[QUOTE="Beads,
I believe he lives in the Portland area. HNY[/QUOTE]


That is incorrect


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 2, 2018)

Not Portland possibly Seattle is more likely.  I’d love a 66-67 L79 nova .. 4speed #match project!  I’d  think about my B.B. for sale...:0


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 3, 2018)

And they say schwinn guys are nuts
....


----------

